# Need some colour inspiration



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

I've recently picked up a Brasilia rr45 and a black powder coated knock out drawer (thanks to coffeechap for some advice). The grinder was pretty dirty but the paintwork was OK, with a dark brown/bronzed finish, but I fancy changing the colour and getting the drawer painted to match. I know someone who can do the paintwork for me but I'm undecided on what to do. I've considered:

White with a green and a red stripe as a homage to it's Italian heritage

Ferrari/Ducati red

Bright yellow

Baby blue

Then I got to thinking that maybe a metallic would look better (my concern is more with the knock out drawer in a solid colour), or maybe a two tone paint job. I've not managed to find too many examples online of painted grinders so does anyone have pictures of any and any suggestions for me?

Also, what do you think of painting both? Would I be better just having the grinder body painted?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

How about Vauxall Corsa perlalecent pink?

in seriousness though, my grinder is sky/baby blue and it looks really quite good, I was considering getting my machine done the same.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Padder said:


> I've recently picked up a Brasilia rr45 and a black powder coated knock out drawer (thanks to coffeechap for some advice). The grinder was pretty dirty but the paintwork was OK, with a dark brown/bronzed finish, but I fancy changing the colour and getting the drawer painted to match. I know someone who can do the paintwork for me but I'm undecided on what to do. I've considered:
> 
> White with a green and a red stripe as a homage to it's Italian heritage
> 
> ...


I have painted a few grinders now and the last two were Ferrari red and were at the grind off, getting my next match painted in a metallic black!!!


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

I did find these which look great but not 100% on the colours


__
https://flic.kr/p/7091183829


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

what about Caravel Red? very popular on here lately lol.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Padder said:


> I did find these which look great but not 100% on the colours


Love that middle green mazzer, fantastic paint job


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Seems Gino Rossi was a part of Brasilia group that went bankrupt last year. Possibly why a lot of rossi grinders are appearing on ebay lately


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Who does these custom paint jobs on Mazzers?


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

glevum said:


> Seems Gino Rossi was a part of Brasilia group that went bankrupt last year. Possibly why a lot of rossi grinders are appearing on ebay lately


I just think there are a lot about


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

glevum said:


> Who does these custom paint jobs on Mazzers?


Somewhere in north America looking at the plugs. They do look purty...


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Padder said:


> I just think there are a lot about


Possibly cafes etc, can not get them serviced no more resulting more on ebay. excellent bargains thou' for great grinders


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

glevum said:


> Possibly cafes etc, can not get them serviced no more resulting more on ebay. excellent bargains thou' for great grinders


 After a bit of digging around parts aren't that hard to come by, like my discovery of a source of oem burrs for the RR 55 OD sourced direct from the burr manufacturers not via Rossi/Brasilia and if I can order a few sets at a time works out at £20 delivered to you


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

glevum said:


> Possibly cafes etc, can not get them serviced no more resulting more on ebay. excellent bargains thou' for great grinders


The one I bought came from a guy who is having to give up his pub because the management company are screwing him over on his rent and the cost of his beer. Mechanically, the grinder seems in perfect condition


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Just on a wider point, through a bit of patience and keeping an eye on gumtree, I've managed to pick up a knockout drawer that is built like a tank (and costs about £150 to buy new) and a commercial grade grinder for less than most people on here ask for their 2nd hand MC2's. Admittedly I've had to spend a bit of time dismantling and cleaning and I'll have to replace the burr set, but once done I'll have something way superior for around the same money


----------

